# Big Bass



## asinz (Mar 12, 2008)

Me and matlecrue went out today and brought in 8 small LM, while we were fishing we heard someone yelling WOOHOO! OMG! Couldn't tell what they caught but thought it was probably 5-6lbs or so, but when we were leaving they were also, they had caught a 10lb LM! Wish I had taken a picture but it was an afterthought as usual. Nice to see someone catches the big ones.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2008)

A 10 lb bass woudl be soooo awesome. I am still looking but soon, very soon I will do it!


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

esquired said:


> A 10 lb bass woudl be soooo awesome. I am still looking but soon, very soon I will do it!




me too 1 day.....Even if I have to travel to California, Florida, or even Mexico.....It's on my bucketlist.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 13, 2008)

THATS A YEEE HAAAAAA FISH! I think thats on everyones bucketlist!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 13, 2008)

Im not putting my goals that high, lets just get me a 6 pounder and then go from there hehehe


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Im not putting my goals that high, lets just get me a 6 pounder and then go from there hehehe



Bass you do understand that there are 16 oz in a pound? With my marginal math skills I compute that if your average fish is 2 oz that is 8 dinks to the pound. So 6 lbs is 48 Bass addict Dinks. 

That is what you mean by 6 lbs of bass right?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 13, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Im not putting my goals that high, lets just get me a 6 pounder and then go from there hehehe
> ...



Please...... My biggest haul yet was 5 dinks in 1 day and 2 of them i think i caught twice .......................................................


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 13, 2008)

In one day, my dad caught the two biggest fish ever caught out of our private 25 acre pond. On the first cast he caught a 25+- pound grass carp on a Lucky 13 popper. Later on, he caught an estimated 12 pound bass. It was taller than 12 inches because that was how wide our boat box was and it could have fit my dad's next biggest bass's head (he got it mounted a long time ago) in its mouth up to the mounted fish's gills..It didn't jump so we thought it was another carp until it got to the boat and opened its mouth and shook its head. I couldn't stop shaking after seeing that fish until the next day.. .Maybe one day, I can catch one like that.


----------

